# Perfect night for...



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Chicken noodle soup,mmmm. The rains put me in the mood for homemade soup. What are you having?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Salad. But I had fresh salmon with broccoli and tater tots for lunch.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Salad. But I had fresh salmon with broccoli and tater tots for lunch.


Salmon sounds really good


----------



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

Oregon1986 said:


> Chicken noodle soup,mmmm. The rains put me in the mood for homemade soup. What are you having?


Chicken noodle soup. 

Jeff


----------



## stephensam (Dec 4, 2018)

I always love to take the mutton soup... Taste is so yummy and spicy.......


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

stephensam said:


> I always love to take the mutton soup... Taste is so yummy and spicy.......


You just made me need to throw up. I hate sheep meat!! In fact, there isn't much about sheep in general that I like.


----------



## Hooligans (Jul 11, 2017)

Well, I think it's a good night for... pizza and beer  Pizza is a rare treat for us and I do appreciate your chicken noodle soup idea. I'll ask my lovely wife to make some soon.. Without her I would probably starve and die in three days.


----------



## stephensam (Dec 4, 2018)

ShannonR said:


> You just made me need to throw up. I hate sheep meat!! In fact, there isn't much about sheep in general that I like.


....That is your Taste man...what can i do


----------



## D-BOONE (Feb 9, 2016)

Tonight its smoked baked whole chicken mashed taters gravy and biscuits


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Now I love lamb chops and wool clothing sure is great for keeping you warm and dry.

I has a form of swedish meat balls and noddles for my supper.

I should break down and make a pot of bean soup, it's been a while.


 Al


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Toasted Ravioli and garlic buttered French bread.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

I have a plan. I just don't know what it is. I have to speed cook when I can. Last night, I got package each of t-bones and a chuck roast out to thaw. I'm hungry for a simple rare steak with course black pepper and a little salt. With all of the above.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

stephensam said:


> ....That is your Taste man...what can i do


Here's my thoughts.... You eat the sheep, Shannon can have the fish, chicken, rabbit and things she likes, and I'll have the beef! That way everyone gets what they like.  pass the taters down this way too ifn yer not too busy,


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Here's my thoughts.... You eat the sheep, Shannon can have the fish, chicken, rabbit and things she likes, and I'll have the beef! That way everyone gets what they like.  pass the taters down this way too ifn yer not too busy,


Yay!!


----------



## LoneWolf1970 (Jan 9, 2019)

Chicken and dumplings with mushrooms from scratch.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Chili


----------



## KleoH (Jan 30, 2019)

a little ravioli today


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

Chili yesterday, onion soup today. And now I need to make more cornbread.


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

KleoH said:


> a little ravioli today


Welcome to the forum. Hope your weather in London is better than here


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

I'm planning on a nice, big pan of beef curry for this evening, ladled over Jasmine rice. Or. . . . . . should I make red beans and rice? Hmm. Maybe tomorrow. So many recipes to choose from!


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

nehimama said:


> I'm planning on a nice, big pan of beef curry for this evening, ladled over Jasmine rice. Or. . . . . . should I make red beans and rice? Hmm. Maybe tomorrow. * So many recipes to choose from*!


This is why we have so many days in the week!


----------

